# Port Orchard Routes?



## sf3291 (Jun 23, 2005)

Anyone have any good routes in and around Port Orchard? I just moved to the area and it seems like there aren't very many roads with shoulders combined with a fair amount of traffic on said roads. I can get to Beach Drive from my place fairly easily, but not sure of a good loop to do that includes beach drive. 

While I'm at it...anyone commute from Port Orchard into Bremerton? I'll be at PSNS and have been looking for a backup route should I run late and not make the last foot ferry for the day. As far as I can tell, it is legal and is even part of the "mosquito trail" to ride Hwy 3 and 16...but looks scary at best trying to go 3 south to 16 at night on a bike in the rain...with traffic...to get all the way over from the right to the left exit for 16 into downtown Port Orchard. Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Check out the Seattle International Randonneurs Tahuya Hills 200k route--that was fun.

bigbill commuted from the north to Bremelo, but I think he may be incommunicado now.


----------



## Stanley Roper (Apr 17, 2007)

I see 52 rides when I search for bike rides in Port Orchard on MapMyRide

Check it out.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Getting good bandwidth here in the Gulf of Oman this morning. For loops from Port Orchard, West Sound Cyclists and Tacoma Wheelmen periodically do centuries in/through Port Orchard so their websites will have some maps. Lots of good riding in your area but since much of it is rural, you won't find shoulders on most of the roads. I've never had any driver issues over there, most people are used to cyclists. 

For Port Orchard to PSNS, Highway 3 is ok from Port Orchard to PSNS but it's downright dangerous for the return trip. Most guys go across Highway 3 on Loxie Egans and cut up and over through the neighborhoods and descend into Gorst past the narrow part of Highway 3. After that, there are several side roads or you can ride Hwy 16 to the first exit and drop down into Port Orchard. 

For PSNS, get your badge coded for the bike gate at the ferry end of the shipyard. You'll need to swipe in and out, but it really saves some hassles when traffic is backed up and the security guys are being d!cks about making bikes wait in line. 

I'll be commuting again from Poulsbo to PSNS starting this time next year.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Happy Boxing Day to everyone on the boat!



bigbill said:


> Getting good bandwidth here in the Gulf of Oman this morning. For loops from Port Orchard, West Sound Cyclists and Tacoma Wheelmen periodically do centuries in/through Port Orchard so their websites will have some maps. Lots of good riding in your area but since much of it is rural, you won't find shoulders on most of the roads. I've never had any driver issues over there, most people are used to cyclists.
> 
> For Port Orchard to PSNS, Highway 3 is ok from Port Orchard to PSNS but it's downright dangerous for the return trip. Most guys go across Highway 3 on Loxie Egans and cut up and over through the neighborhoods and descend into Gorst past the narrow part of Highway 3. After that, there are several side roads or you can ride Hwy 16 to the first exit and drop down into Port Orchard.
> 
> ...


----------

